# Zu geringe Überstandshöhe bei empfohlener Rahmengrösse



## D76 (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!

Nach nervend langer Wartezeit habe ich Gestern mein CANYON NERVE AM 9.0 (Grösse L, 20 Zoll) zugestellt bekommen.  Euphorisch wurde das Bike gleich montiert. Beim Prüfen der Rahmengrösse verging mir aber allmählich das Lachen.  Denn als ich mich über das Oberrohr stellte, hatte ich keineswegs die von CANYON empfohlenen minimale Freiheit einer Handbreite zwischen Oberrohr und Schritt. Verdammt fühlte sich diese Rahmengrösse plötzlich hoch und unhandlich an, obwohl doch mein vorheriges Bike (Cannondale M700 - völlig ungefedert) die gleiche Rahmengrösse besass. Ein nicht unwesentlicher Punkt sind auch die viel fetteren Reifen und Federung mit der das Bike natürlich höher zu stehen kommt. Entgegengesetzt verhält sich die Geometrie des Rahmens beim Sitzen sehr bequem (vielleicht dürfte das Cockpit noch n Tick tiefer liegen), das liegt wohl daran, dass hier die fetten Reifen keinen Einfluss haben. Ich werde das Problem CANYON schildern. Vielleicht wäre ja trotz dem Abraten von Grösse M, M halt doch die bessere wahl. Hat jemand von Euch ähnliche Probleme betreffend der Überstandshöhe /oder weiss was zu erzählen darüber? 

Danke
Diego


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juni 2009)

Wenn die Oberrohrlänge passt, liegts an deinen kurzen Beinen  -und die kannst net umtauschen. (Ich kenn einen dem gehts so).

Wenn du mehr in den Bikepark usw. willst tät ich allemal zum M raten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D76 (27. Juni 2009)

Danke...
So kurz sind meine Beine nun auch wieder nicht. 

Schrittlänge: 87 cm (normal Druck) 89.5 cm (sehr starker Druck  )
Körpergrösse: 183-184 cm
Torsolänge: 62-63 cm
Armlänge: 68-69 cm

Soll ich's nun also wirklich gegen ein M tauschen? Denn wenn ich die Sattelstütze ganz weit ausfahre, so das mein Bein total ausgestreckt ist - vergrössert sich die Überstandshöhe auf ein Optimum. Fahre ich die Sattelstütze jedoch wieder ein bisschen ein, so drückt mich der Sattel nach vorn wo das abfallende Oberrohr wieder schier mein Gehänge streift. Ist das bei Euch auch so? Gerade in kniffligem Gelände fährt man ja mit nicht ganz soweit ausgefahrener Sattelstütze; dass sich da dann das Verletzungsrisiko durch das abfallende bzw. ansteigende Oberrohr erhöht ist voll unlogisch.  ...ist das halt einfach so bei diesem Rahmen?


----------



## franzam (27. Juni 2009)

Das ist immer das Elend mit dem Versand! Wenns mehr Schrittfreiheit sein muss, solltest Du Dich eher nachwas ähnlichem wie dem Stumpjumper umsehen. Da ist reichlich Platz zum Glocken schwingen


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juni 2009)

D76 schrieb:


> Danke...
> So kurz sind meine Beine nun auch wieder nicht.
> 
> Schrittlänge: 87 cm



Sag ich doch, kurze Beine und langer Oberkörper. 

Das M wird dir zu kurz sein.



D76 schrieb:


> Gerade in kniffligem Gelände fährt man ja mit nicht ganz soweit ausgefahrener Sattelstütze; dass sich da dann das Verletzungsrisiko durch das abfallende bzw. ansteigende Oberrohr erhöht ist voll unlogisch.[/SIZE]


Und wenn du mal vorhast *bergab* übers Oberrohr abzusteigen, da kann ich dir sagen, sowas kann böse enden. Hab vom letzten Mal noch eine fiese Narbe im Gesicht.

Wie war das, dein altes Bike ist ein Killer-V ?


----------



## D76 (27. Juni 2009)

(Nein nix da mit Killer V, ein M 700 hatte ich; ist also ein diamantförmiger Rahmen. War nicht so das Richtige für's Gelände, bergauf aber der Hammer!)

T'ja vielleicht gibt's ja das Geld zurück... War ja noch nicht mal draussen mit dem CANYON-Bike. Hm...ob das wohl geht?  Muss da mal bei CANYON nachlesen...


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juni 2009)

Du verstehst mich nicht: das Killer V ist das einzige Bike das ich kenne welches dein Problem berücksichtigt. Vielleicht noch das Super-V.
Kein grosser Verlust für die Menschheit, dass diese Bikes nicht mehr gebaut werden. 

Man braucht das nämlich nicht > siehe Bild (hab nur das Foto).
Es geht auch mit kurzen Beinen auf nem L Rahmen ganz gut:



Zurückgeben geht nur innerhalb 14 Tage UNBENUTZT.


----------



## D76 (27. Juni 2009)

Nun, das Bike ist unbenutzt! Ich bin damit ja noch nicht mal gefahren (Ausser natürlich die Testfahrt des CANYON-Mitarbeiters). Ich brauch auch nicht unbedingt einen Spezialrahmen a-la KillerV oder Stumpjumper. Fakt ist, auf diesem Bike fühl ich mich unsicher. Also werd ich mich bei Canyon erkundigen, was für Möglichkeiten es gibt. Falls eine andere Rahmengrösse bedeutend besser wäre, spielt natürlich die Lieferzeit eine grosse Rolle. Bis jetzt bin ich mit CANYON zufrieden. Es ist halt das Risiko beim Kauf eines Versandbikes. Ich glaube wir werden einen Weg finden. Drückt mir die Daumen!


----------



## gericool (27. Juni 2009)

Ich versteh das Problem nicht ganz.

Ich fahr ein 20" bike bei 183/88 und habe auch kaum "schrittfreiheit" zum oberrohr.

Jedoch habe ich die komische angewohnheit, dass ich nahezu die ganze Zeit die ich am bike verbringe auf dem sattel sitze  (zumindest bergauf  )

Bei einem 18" bike wäre mir die Sattelüberhöhung zu "sportlich" für ein bike mit 140/150 Federweg. 

Also ich bin seit einem Jahr zufriedn mit meinem Bike.

Aber ja, wenn du dich unwohl fühlst kann dir wohl keiner helfen und du wirst zum 18er wechseln müssen.....


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Juni 2009)

Du sitzt doch auf dem Rad und wenn es paßt dann ist es doch Prima !


----------



## D76 (27. Juni 2009)

Nein, es passt eben nicht prima. Sonst wär ich ja nicht so unsicher. Ich mach noch alle verrückt mit meinem Problem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Juni 2009)

Du sitzt doch bequem auf dem Rad? Hast du doch geschrieben !


----------



## D76 (27. Juni 2009)

Ja hab ich geschrieben; aber mit einer grossen Unbehagen was das Oberrohr betrifft. Verletzungsgefahr! So stehts auch im CANYON-Büchlein. Man solle Sie in diesem Fall kontaktieren. Ich meine, muss das wirklich so sein? - Kommt schon... Ich kann ja nicht eben mal raus ins Gelände damit, denn wenn ich stürzen sollte, könnt ich's nicht mehr umtauschen, geschweige denn zurückgeben.


----------



## Peter K (28. Juni 2009)

D76 schrieb:


> Ja hab ich geschrieben; aber mit einer grossen Unbehagen was das Oberrohr betrifft. Verletzungsgefahr! So stehts auch im CANYON-Büchlein. Man solle Sie in diesem Fall kontaktieren. Ich meine, muss das wirklich so sein? - Kommt schon... Ich kann ja nicht eben mal raus ins Gelände damit, denn wenn ich stürzen sollte, könnt ich's nicht mehr umtauschen, geschweige denn zurückgeben.



Dann ruf mal schnell dort an, wenn du Glück hast schaffst du es innerhalb von 14 Tagen und kannst das Rad zurückgeben...


----------



## Thod2 (28. Juni 2009)

Hab gestern die erste Tour mit meinem neuen XC8.0 gemacht (Outlet bike 2008 ).
Hab ungefähr deine Abmaße. Bei meinem alten Hardtail von 1990 (Trek Singletrek 970 war noch ne Menge Platz zeischen Schritt und Oberrohr, daher hatte mich das Canyon mit der deutlich reduzierten Freiheit ein wenig irritiert (is halt ein Fully).
Nach dem ersten überraschenden Absteiger im Gelände muß ich sagen: Die Glocken hatten wider Erwarten genug Platz zum schwingen. Also für mich passt L super, auch wenn ich erst Bedenken hatte.


----------



## wetzi75 (28. Juni 2009)

Will ja nicht klug********rn, aber wenns am Oberrohr zwickt sollten die "Alarmglocken" läuten !! 
Auf jeden Fall Kleineren Rahmen (da haut´s der Zentimeter an Reifenvolumen auch nicht mehr raus)

greetz


----------



## bone peeler (28. Juni 2009)

1,83 und ein M? Ich glaube das täte dann zu spielig aussehen. Denn das M (zumindest beim XC) hat ein stark abfallendes Oberrohr was das L (anscheinend) nicht hat.

Ich (179cm, glaube 82 SL) empfinde das L als zu groß (schon wegen dem langen Oberrohr) und mein M optisch eigentlich schon einen Tick zu klein... aber dazwischen gibt es ja nunmal nichts...

Kann ja mal beide Fotografieren (habe L und M hier), da sieht man deutlich einen Unterschied...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D76 (28. Juni 2009)

Erst mal vielen dank für Eure Antworten bzw. Anteilnahme! 

Werde heute versuchen mal n paar Bilder reinzuhängen.


----------



## bone peeler (28. Juni 2009)

Hier mal der Vergleich von XC 5.0 in M (links) und L (rechts). Da sieht man deutlich eine andere Rahmengeometrie (auch wenn das L älter ist):


----------



## D76 (28. Juni 2009)

Ja, da sieht man deutlich den Unterschied; als wärens zwei verschiedene Bikes.

Hier mal meine Bilder vom alten und neuen Bike; was denkt Ihr? Siehts bei Euch auch so aus mit der Schrittfreiheit?


----------



## Jedi285 (28. Juni 2009)

Wo ist das Problem? 
Da ist doch noch ne ausreichende Lücke zwischen Schritt und Oberrohr...


----------



## schappi (28. Juni 2009)

D 76 da machst du dich absolut verrückt!
Das Bike passt wie massgeschneidert!
Ich bike jetzt seit 1993 und ich glaube es gibt nur sehr wenige Stéllen meines Körpers an denen ich nach Unfreiwilligen Abstiegen noch keinen blauen Fleck hatte aber die Klöten am Oberrohr habe ich mir noch nie angestossen.
Was dir so komisch vorkommt ist der Unterschied Altes HT zu neuem Fully. Im nicht eingefederten Zustand ist das Tretlager des Fullies höher als des des HT da beim Draufsetzen ja noch der SAG dazukommt und sonst die Bodenfreiheit zu klein wäre.
Nimm das Bike und Fahr damit!
Nach einer woche wirst du über deine Bedenken von heute lachen!!
Und lass dich nicht verrückt machen. M wäre definitiv nicht passend für dich.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## D76 (28. Juni 2009)

Die Lücke ist am Po genügend gross aber vorne nicht. Ich wart jetzt mal ab was Ihr so dazu meint. Wenn wirklich alle der Meinung sind, dass die Schrittfreiheit völlig OK ist (vielleicht vergleicht Ihr mal bei euch) und ein M viel zu klein wäre, werd ich's wohl dabei belassen. Dann ist es halt eine echte Gewöhnungssache. Und die Illustrationen und Filmchen von Canyon (Guckt euch mal z.B. den Nerve AM-Film an) zeigen im Verhältnis zum Fahrer eher einen Tick zu kleine Rahmen.


----------



## D76 (28. Juni 2009)

Schappi vielleicht hast Du recht.


----------



## elch01 (28. Juni 2009)

Wechsel auf keinen Fall zu einem M Rahmen die Sattelüberhöhung wird zu Hoch !!! 
Bedenke die Absteiger bei denen du dir die edelsten Teil anhauen könntest geschehen meist im Uphill und da ist die Gabel abgesenkt. Mach das mal und schau dir dann die Schrittfreiheit an du wirst überascht sein.


----------



## schappi (28. Juni 2009)

D76 schrieb:


> Schappi vielleicht hast Du recht.



Ganz sicher habe ich Recht!
Was dich irritiert ist der Unterschied des nach Vorne ansteigenden Oberrohrs im Vergleich zu dem sogar ganz leicht abfallenden Oberrohrs deines Cannys aus den Gründerjahren des MTBs.
Setzt dich auf dein neues AM und genieß es und verplemper hier nicht das kostbare Wochenende im Forum!

(so wirst du es in 4 Wochen sehen)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## gericool (28. Juni 2009)

Sich seine Rahmengröße aufgrund der "Schrittfreiheit" auszuwählen ist einfach nicht zielführend. Oberrohrlänge (!) und Sattelüberhöhung sind die entscheidenden Kriterien.

Ich nehm mir ja auch keinen 16er rahmen, damit das Bike besser in den Keller passt.

don`t worry, be happy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (28. Juni 2009)

Es gibt doch erstaunlich viele Männer die unter Kastrationsängsten leiden


----------



## Iznogoud (28. Juni 2009)

Ich(184/SL 89) hab auch nen L Rahmen  - passt perfekt. Und auf dem Bild sieht es so aus als würde dir L auch perfekt passen. Ich hab noch keinen Gedanken daran verschwendet, dass ich zu wenig Schrittfreiheit hätte.


----------



## Maddin182 (28. Juni 2009)

Also ich bin 1,84 und hab eine Sl von 86. Und habe Rahmengröße M.

Also wenn ich mit meinem Canyon rumtolle dann ist die M sehr vorteilhaft. Aber wenn ich wieder racen gehe, wünsch ich mir manchmal schon eine L. Aber ich wollte es auch mehr verspielter haben. Hatte auch L bei jemanden probiert, und das kam mir dann mit dem steilen Oberrohr doch zu hoch rüber. 

Aber da du ja ein Am hast, und man auf deinen Bildern das sehr gut vergleichen kann, würde ich dir auch zur L raten. Wobei du auf den Bildern für ne 1,84 ganz schön groß rüberkommst.Ich hätte dich jetzt schon auf 1,87-1,90 geschätzt.Aber liegt scheinbar daran das du dich so nett ausgezogen hast für uns


----------



## D76 (28. Juni 2009)

Spargeltarzan auf Monsterbike, gell so sieht's aus  Wieso denn immer am Bike Gewicht sparen?


----------



## D76 (29. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mich, gestützt auf die meisten Eurer Kommentare, nun entschieden bei diesem Rahmen zu bleiben (-hoffentlich werd ich das nicht bereuen). Werde das Bike aber vorerst nicht mit meinen Klick-Pedalen fahren; muss mich zuerst noch an diese Rahmengeometrie gewöhnen. Werd erst mal die neuen NC-17 Sudpin III S-pro dran schrauben. Nochmals vielen Dank an Euch alle!  

Gruss
Diego


----------



## schappi (29. Juni 2009)

Berichte dann mal wie es war und wie es sich anfühlt das neue Bike


----------



## jaamaa (29. Juni 2009)

Mach dich nicht verrückt. L ist die richtige Wahl. Und wenn man sich deine Fotos so anschaut, passt es doch perfekt!

Ich selber fahre bei 183cm/ 86 cm auch L und bin froh nicht das M genommen zu haben. Bin davor ein Juchem HT, eher kleinere RH, gefahren. Da ist das Oberrohr auch deutlich tiefer. War beim ersten Aufsitzen auch ungewohnt, fühlte mich aber nie unsicher. Im Gegenteil. Du mußt das Teil einfach mal durch den Wald preschen. Dann wirst du merken was für Reserven und damit auch Sicherheit es dir bietet.
Wenn du dann noch Zweifel hast, schraub dir Plattform Pedale dran. Passen eh besser zu dem Bike.

Dann viel Spaß


----------



## Kampfkoloss (30. Juni 2009)

Wen ich das hier so lese bin ich Gott sei dank net der einzige der so seine Problem mit der Richtigen Rahmengröße bei 1,82 - 1,83 hat 

Ich hatte mir letzte Wochen nach 2,5h Stunden hin und her Testen bei Canyon ein Am mit Rahmengröße L bestellt war dann aber nach dem lesen eingier Post hier so unsicher ads ich heute wieder zu Canyon hin bin und nach wieder 1,5h hin ind her hab ich dann Storniert und einen M Rahmen geordert....

Nun sitz ich hier und bin wieder am Zweifeln obs die richtige Entscheidung war  

Mein größtes Problem ist das es mein erstes eigenes  MTB wird und ich so gut wie keine Erfahrungen mit Fahren bei verschieden Rahmengrößen hab..genauso wenig kann ich sagen in welchem gelände ich mich später bewegen werde und wie stark ich das Material belasten werde.

Bin echt am Verzweifeln .. ist ja net Billig so ein Radl 

Ich hab bei 1,82 eine Sl von 81 was ja schon recht klein ist wenn ich es hier mit einigen vergleiche deswegen hab ich auch ein Bisel probleme mit der Überstandshöhe des L Rahmen und der Sitzhöhe, sitze ist schon fast Tiefer als der Lenker  ( man sagte mir sei net so gut ) dafür kommt mir der längere Abstand zum Lenker beim L zu gute. 

Beim M past es halt untenrum...ist echt zum Mäusemelken

Mit was werde ich erfahrungsgemäß mehr probleme haben bzw. wirkt sich negativer aus rahmen zu groß oder zu klein?


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Juni 2009)

Leute, man kann es nicht oft genug wiederholen: man kauft sich einen Rahmen nach der LÄNGE des OBERROHRS! 

Ein zu kurzes Oberrohr kann man vielleicht bei CC noch mit einem langen Vorbau ausgleichen, bei AM/Enduro wird das aber unfahrbar!

Wem der Sprung von M auf L zu gross ist sollte vielleicht mal das Votec VXM in Betracht ziehen, das liegt nämlich von der Grösse AFAIK genau dazwischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfkoloss (30. Juni 2009)

Und wie merke ich das das Oberrohr zu kurz zu lange ist?

Wenn ich mich beim M Rahmen vor den Sattel stelle hab ich bis zum Vorbau ne hand breit luft ca. 13- 15 cm 

Beim L gute 20 - 25cm würd ich sagen. und habe ne leichte unterhöhung vom Sattel zum Lenker was eig. sehr bequem ist aber so wie man mir sagte beim MTB net so gehört

wirklich unwohl fühle ich mich auf keinem vob beiden


----------



## githriz (30. Juni 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Leute, man kann es nicht oft genug wiederholen: man kauft sich einen Rahmen nach der LÄNGE des OBERROHRS!


 

Recht hast du, leider trägt Canyons PPS zur verunsicherung der Käufer bei, da das Applet bei MTBs nur die Schrittlänge auswertet.

@Kampfkoloss: Wenn du die Schrittlänge richtig gemessen hast würde ich dich eher bei Rahmengröße L einordnen. (Beine auf der kürzeren Seite, Oberkörper dementsprechend eher lang)


----------



## jaamaa (30. Juni 2009)

Kampfkoloss schrieb:


> aber so wie man mir sagte beim MTB net so gehört


 Hä?

Ok, wird viel erzählt.

Also bei einer Größe um die 182/183/184cm kann man grundsätzlich von L ausgehen, da hier die Oberrohrlänge zu der Körpergröße bzw. zum Oberkörper passt, es sei denn man fährt extrem sportlich wie Rennen oder Park. Aber wohl eher nicht, oder?

Als ich mich auf mein AM in L gesetzt habe, war ich überrascht wie kompakt (also kurzes Oberrohr) es sich angefühlt hat. Obwohl das Oberrohr doch einige cm länger als bei meinem HT ist, sitze ich beim AM nicht so gestreckt. 
Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass ich mit Gr. M  zurecht gekommen wäre. 

Die Sattelstütze hat auch nur noch ca. 2 cm Reserve, d.h. ich fahre sie auf pos.9 von 10 (passend zur Schrittlänge beim Uphill). Das würde ja bei einem kürzeren Sattelrohr bei Gr.M und gleicher Sattelstützenlänge auch schwierig werden.

Und ganz ehrlich....... über die Überstandshöhe hatte ich mir vorher und auch jetzt noch nie Gedanken gemacht. Das ist eigentlich völlig egal, wenn der Rest passt. Das Problem ist bei mir auch noch nicht aufgetreten. Muß man schon mit beiden Sohlen gleizeitig von den Pedalen rutschen und dann ist es definitiv egal wie groß die Überstandshöhe ist. Der Schmerz ist dann bei beiden Rahmengrößen gleich .


----------



## onkelpelle (30. Juni 2009)

Moin,

ich habe mich auch wochenlang mit der Wahl der richtigen Rahmengröße beschäftigt und auch die Community hier damit genervt 

Bei mir ist es von den Körpermaßen eher anders herum als bei Dir:

Körpergröße: 180 cm
Schrittlänge: 86 cm

-> Also eher lange Beine und "kürzerer" Oberkörper.

Schwankte hier nun auch zwischen M und L (allerdings nen CC-Fully von Giant) und habe mich nun für die Größe M entschieden, wobei mir mehr als 80% der "um Meinung gefragten" Leute (live und hier) auch zur Größe M geraten haben.

Bei Deinen Körpermaßen und anhand der Fotos zu urteilen würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch beim L bleiben. Das paßt!

Grüßle
onkelpelle

PS: Goiles Bike haste übrigends


----------



## Saintsrest (30. Juni 2009)

Ich fahre auch ein AM in Größe M. Bin 1,85 cm groß, Schrittlänge 88. Wollte das Bike nicht größer, da ich fast nur Trails und verblockte Passagen fahre. Finde nur, das Oberrohr könnte ein paar cm Länger sein. Gerade wenn ich mal ein wenig "tourig" unterwegs bin


----------



## coffeeracer (30. Juni 2009)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Wollte das Bike nicht größer, da ich fast nur Trails und verblockte Passagen fahre. Finde nur, das Oberrohr könnte ein paar cm Länger sein.



  Also doch ein L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (30. Juni 2009)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Finde nur, das Oberrohr könnte ein paar cm Länger sein. Gerade wenn ich mal ein wenig "tourig" unterwegs bin


Ja, deshalb für den Normalo bei der Größe lieber L


----------



## Saintsrest (30. Juni 2009)

Hier ein Foto, damit Du mal siehst wie der Niveauunterschied Lenker/Sattel bei mir ist. Sollte dir das zu Cross Countrymäßig sein, dann ist wohl der L richtig für Dich


----------



## Kampfkoloss (30. Juni 2009)

Also ich war jetzt heute das 3 mal in Koblenz zum Porbefahren ^^  
( will hier auch mal nebenbei anmerken das ich vor Ort jedesmal ausgiebig und sehr Freundlich Betreut und beraten wurde obwohl die Hütte jedesmal sehr voll war und auch das 2 mal umbestellen der rahmengröße wurde ohne irgendwelche Probleme umgebucht )

Ich hab mich nun entgültig für den M Rahmen entschieden da je mehr ich damit bei Canyon vor Ort gefahren bin umso größer und unhandlicher ist mir der L vorgekommen.

Letztendlich werde ich es glaub eh erst 100% wissen wenn ich mal ne größere Runde damit gefahren bin..und dann ist es zum umtauschen eh zu spät....wenns ne ganz falsche entscheidung war freut sich meine Frau bald über ein neues Bike 

Gruss

Ps seh grade erst das bild von Sainstsrest ..hatte heute beim probefahren den Sattel bis 8 .. 8,5 ausgefahren wie weit ist das bei dir auf dem bild`?


----------



## Saintsrest (30. Juni 2009)

Wenn Du die Skala auf der Sattelstütze meinst, dann bin ich bei 9.


----------



## D76 (3. Juli 2009)

Nach ein paar Testfahrten muss ich sagen: Die Rahmengrösse ist einfach perfekt!!!  Wow! Bin mächtig froh darüber, dass ich Grösse L behalten habe. 

*"Vielen Dank an Euch alle!"* 


Allerdings hab ich Problemchen mit meiner Bremse... Dazu werd ich aber ein neues Thema eröffnen müssen...


----------



## schappi (3. Juli 2009)

Na siehste!
Schon gelesen mit der Bremse. Brems die mal erst richtig ein!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## jaamaa (4. Juli 2009)

D76 schrieb:


> Nach ein paar Testfahrten muss ich sagen: Die Rahmengrösse ist einfach perfekt!!!  Wow! Bin mächtig froh darüber, dass ich Grösse L behalten habe.
> 
> *"Vielen Dank an Euch alle!"*



Dann viel Spaß


----------



## catalux (8. Juli 2009)

Canyon liefert doch so ein schönes Fahrrad-Handbuch zu den Bikes mit aus. Das könnte man ja auch mal lesen. Dort steht drin, dass die Regel mit der Handbreit unter dem Schritt bei vollgefederten Bikes NICHT angewendet werden kann. Federweg bedeutet Höhe, vor allem wenn man nicht draufsitzt.


----------



## jan2000 (1. August 2009)

Hi,

ich kann D76 und andere schon verstehen-

Wenn man im verblockten Gelände downhill doch plötzlich absteigen muß und mit einem Bein noch in einer Mulde landet ist es schon sehr eng im Schritt.

Bin deshalb auch mit meiner Rahmengröße unsicher.


----------



## Zettolero (21. August 2009)

Hallo, 

na super, anscheinend haben andere das gleiche Problem wie ich. Ich bin ca. 183 cm groß, 86 cm Schrittlänge, 59 cm Torso, 63 cm Armlänge. Mit den Daten liege ich genau zwischen M und L. Die Canyon Beratung hat mir zu M geraten. Wäre jetzt intuitiv auch meine Entscheidung gewesen, da man ja nach Oberrohrlänge kaufen soll (ist mit 600 mm auch recht lang beim MR) und ich Momentan auch ein Hardtail mit ähnlicher Oberrohrlänge (fast noch bisschen kürzer) fahre. Also habe ich mir vorgestern das Nerve MR 7.0 in M bestellt. Nach dem ich hier das Forrum durchgelesen habe, bin ich mir nicht mehr wirklich sicher. Aber, jetzt ist es eh zu spät. Zur Not muss ich es halt tauschen. Hat irgendwer ungefähr meine Maße und fährt das MR in M? Hoffentlich mit guten Erfahrungen...

Grüße

Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManuelP (21. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin 1,81m groß mit ner SL von 89cm
Ich hab das AM in L, hab aber nen kürzeren Vorbau (75mm statt 90mm) verbauen lassen. Passt für mich perfekt.

Mein Bruder 1,81m groß SL 86cm hat das XC in M. Jeder fühlt sich auf seinem Bike wohler.


Manuel


----------



## Zettolero (21. August 2009)

Danke, dann hoffe Ich dass ich eher wie dei Bruder gestrickt bin. Ich werde es ja sehen, und euch berichten.


----------



## EasyRider82 (19. September 2009)

@Zettolero
Und? wie findest Du Dein neues Bike? Wie fährt es sich?

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem (meine Maße: 1,83m, SL 87-88 cm), habe mir das MR 7 in M bestellt und bekommen. Bei mir ist der Sattel auf der MAX-Stellung, und ich habe eine Sattelüberhöhung beim Flatbar von ca. 6,5 cm gehabt (siehe mein Fotoalbum). 

Ich habe mir dann einen Riser 35mm besorgt und müßte jetzt von den Geometriemaßen ungefähr zwischen denen des XC in M und L (vobei durch den langen Vorbau des MR eher an L) liegen. Fährt sich sehr schön, wenn ich rennmäßig unterwegs sein will, bau ich den Flatbar wieder dran und habe meine Überhöhung, so wies jetzt ist ists eher komfortabel mit ca. 2 cm Überhöhung. Gewicht ist leichter als das XC, bei mir mit Flaschenhalter (90gr.) und Pedalen (ca. 300gr.) bei 12,2 kg.


----------



## Zettolero (21. September 2009)

Hallo, 

ich bin mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden. Es fährt sich (insbesondere nach meinem 10 Jahre alten Hardtail) traumhaft. Als ich das Fahrrad bekommen habe (innerhalb von 7 Arbeitstagen, da Expressbike. Canyon war echt schnell) war ich noch am Überlegen, ob ich es nicht gegen ein L tauschen soll. Da ich die Agilität des kleinen Rahmens allerdings super finde, habe ich es behalten. Zudem hatte ich Glück, dass L da dann schon ausverkauft war, und mir so die Entscheidung abgenommen wurde. 

Nun werde ich noch ein bisschen an der Geometrie feilen, bzw. werde noch ein paar Änderungen ausprobieren. Meine Sattelstütze ist auch am Anschlag, allerdings grad wenn ich Bergauf fahre könnte ich mir noch ein paar Milimeter platz nach oben vorstellen, daher hole ich mir eine längere (400 mm) Sattelstütze. Zudem wollte (und werde) ich den Vorbau von den 100 mm auf 120 mm erweitern, um noch ein bisschen gestreckter zu sitzen. Die Sattelüberhöhung ist  schon sportlich, aber nicht unagenehm. Ich fahre auch öfters ein bis zwei stündige Powerrunden, da ist die sportliche Ausrichtung auch eher hilfreich. Dennoch werde ich ggf. auch mal einen Riserbar ausprobieren, wobei ich keine Lust habe die ganze Zeit hin und her zu rüsten. 

Grüße

Dominik


----------

